# Intralesional Immunotherapy for warts



## m.edwards (Jul 14, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how to properly code for immunotherapy of warts.  Candida and Trichophyton were injected directly into the warts.
I am questioning the use of 95117, 95125, 11900, or 17110.  I don't think it would constitute the destruction of lesions, but is it really an allergy immunotherapy, or simply an intralesional injection?

Much thanks for any help


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 14, 2011)

It is not treating an allergy it is treating a wart, use 11900.


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree...Thanks!


----------



## klw004 (Jan 27, 2012)

Which codes did you use for the Candida and the Trichophyton?

Thanks!


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 18, 2012)

We use the unlisted code J3490 with misc. text indicating the antigen used.


----------

